# Advanced System Care Ultimate Turbo Boost vs Game Booster



## PersonWithTech (Apr 28, 2013)

I recently installed Advanced System Care Ultimate after browsing IOBit's product page, being happy with Game Booster and Smart Defrag 2. After using most of its features, I looked at the Turbo Boost feature and found it was EXTREMELY similar to Game Booster, which could be opened via. Advanced System Care.
I am now wondering which one to use, whether to continue using Game Booster and leave the feature alone, OR no longer use Game Booster and always use Turbo Boost.
I am looking at:
1. Which one increases performance the most (and has the best power plan)
2. Which one has the most convenience in features

Any answer would be appreciated


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 28, 2013)

Both are totally unnecessary with modern hardware.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 28, 2013)

What are your system specs, because like Alex said, those things are completely irrelevant with today's hardware.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 28, 2013)

crapware that will give you nothing but problems uninstall immediately


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 28, 2013)

About as skeptic of those software based performance boosters as I am of Killer NIC making a difference in the performance of my internet.


----------



## PersonWithTech (Apr 30, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What are your system specs, because like Alex said, those things are completely irrelevant with today's hardware.



Sorry for the late response. It is a IBM T60 laptop (so overclockings not gonna be an option). Here are my spec: 

*CPU*: Intel Core Duo T2400 @ 1.83 GHz
*RAM*: 1GB (2 x 512 MB) DDR2
*GPU*: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400

This is a slow and aged PC, running on Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit


----------

